# squirrel meat



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

is there any reason i cant feed my dogs wild squirrel meat?
I know a person who hunts squirrels for fun, and should have lots of meat for me to give to my dogs.
I would lightly cook it BTW


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

ruckusluvr said:


> is there any reason i cant feed my dogs wild squirrel meat?
> I know a person who hunts squirrels for fun, and should have lots of meat for me to give to my dogs.
> I would lightly cook it BTW


I used to have a Golden Retriever who's favorite snack was a road kill squirrel. Anytime she could get her mouth on one, no one could get it out of her mouth. This was before my raw feeding days and I really hated that she did that. She never had a problem from eating them though. Never diarrhea or vomiting. No negative signs at all.

Feed them but be careful of the bullets.

ETA: She would eat fur and all. Most had been dead for several days and laying out in the hot Georgia sunshine. They were very rotten before she would get her mouth on them. :smile:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

thank you!
and is there any reason they cannot eat oppossum, ground hog, or turtle?


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> thank you!
> and is there any reason they cannot eat oppossum, ground hog, or turtle?


I can't help with the oppossum, ground hog, or turtle, but we fed squirrel about a month ago and our dogs turned their noses up at it. One of them ate it finally, but they weren't to taken with it. Try it, yours may love it.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

ruckusluvr said:


> thank you!
> and is there any reason they cannot eat oppossum, ground hog, or turtle?


Some people don't like to feed animals with sharp teeth. In this case it would be opossum. I don't think it would hurt anything to feed it but those ugly creatures just don't appeal to me. :smile: My dogs have killed 'possums but never ate one.

I saw someone in another forum said their dogs catch and eat ground hogs pretty regularly. 

I don't see a problem w/ turtles.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

thank you!

I cant wait to try this out.

LOL, eating turtle, opossum, and squirrel 
can you tell where im from! LOL
i have never ate an opossum actually. but i have the others.
never ate a ground hog either.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> LOL, eating turtle, opossum, and squirrel
> can you tell where im from! LOL


I think it was when you mentioned your love for pickled pigs feet... :biggrin:


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

LOL! Try them!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

ruckusluvr said:


> LOL! Try them!


I couldn't. Uggghh! I just can't!


----------

